

Google finally puts the Google into Google App Engine - sudhirj
https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/python/search/overview

======
sudhirj
Here's the official announcement:
[http://googleappengine.blogspot.in/2012/05/looking-for-
searc...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.in/2012/05/looking-for-search-find-
it-on-google.html)

